# Walk from Dubai Marina to Green Lake Towers JLT



## CrippledScot (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm flying over to Dubai to start room hunting in about 2 weeks, and most of the recommendations have been for me to stay in the Marina. However, I won't have a car for a while, and will either walk to work (in Green Lake Towers) or use the metro.

I've been trying to figure out the logistics of walking from Dubai marina to my work, but google maps is giving me times of about an hour! I was wondering if this is the case, or are there walkways which have been omitted by google maps?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

it shouldn't be an hour, The green lake towers are right next to the Dubai marina Metro station. So you can walk over the freeway from the marina side thru the metro station. Just make sure your accommodation on the marina side is close enough to a metro station. 

There's a metro stop in Tecom (Dubai Internet city) also right by the Gloria hotel for alternative accommodation options. But do remember that walking even for 5 mins in the sun will drench you in sweat from july to september.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CrippledScot said:


> Hi guys, I'm flying over to Dubai to start room hunting in about 2 weeks, and most of the recommendations have been for me to stay in the Marina. However, I won't have a car for a while, and will either walk to work (in Green Lake Towers) or use the metro.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out the logistics of walking from Dubai marina to my work, but google maps is giving me times of about an hour! I was wondering if this is the case, or are there walkways which have been omitted by google maps?


Have you thought about living in JLT?

You may not get the views of the Marina, but our apartment looks out over The Springs and Golf course and is lovely at night.

Plus prices are about 20% cheaper than the marina, plus a taxi to the Marina or JBR is 10-15AED


----------

